# wow mastitis happens FAST



## friendlymamma (Aug 9, 2007)

Just thought I would share so others would know to call your doctor fast. Yesterday started as an ordinary day, nursed lo well. Then at noon, I thought, gee, I guess I better nurse, my boob is really sore. Sure enough there was a lump there above my nipple and extreme local pain. So, I nursed, with quite a bit of pain. Took my temp - normal. Progressed to aches by 2:00. By 6:00pm I had over a 100 fever, chills, aches, and HUGE red welts on my breast with extreme pain. I was able to call my OB doctor on call and got a Rx asap and took my first antibiotic by 9:30pm. I'm feeling better today, but still have some hot flashes and redness on my breast, though it's better. The lump is still there and still have a lot of pain.

So I was wondering to anyone who knows or has experience. When will this lump and pain go away, especially if the infx clears? I'm doing what I can...nursing and pumping as much as I can tolerate. Some heat/ice, though I haven't done that today.

Just wanted others to know my story so they'll get help fast! Can't believe how fast this came on!!!


----------



## ShwarmaQueen (Mar 28, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *friendlymamma* 
So I was wondering to anyone who knows or has experience. When will this lump and pain go away, especially if the infx clears? I'm doing what I can...nursing and pumping as much as I can tolerate. Some heat/ice, though I haven't done that today.

Just wanted others to know my story so they'll get help fast! Can't believe how fast this came on!!!

This lump should resolve quickly with the help of the abx. The heating pad was a godsend when i had mastitis!









I'm so sorry you experienced this!







I agree it's fast and horrible and I always encourage mammas to get to the doc FAST if they have fever/chills along with pain in the breast (a friend of mine lost a CHUNK of her breast due to ignoring mastitis







).


----------



## friendlymamma (Aug 9, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShwarmaQueen* 
(a friend of mine lost a CHUNK of her breast due to ignoring mastitis







).









Oh my that is terrible. I hope she is ok. I'm glad I got quick treatment for sure, but boy, by breast is still so sore! Ow-ee.


----------



## veganone (May 10, 2007)

Yep - it hit me fast the few times I had it too. I found taking HOT showers a few times a day and soaking my breast helped, too. Glad you are feeling better. The blocked duct should clear up with the mastitis, but if it continues keep doing the heat/cold and nursing really frequently. Try different nursing positions, too.


----------



## ShwarmaQueen (Mar 28, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *friendlymamma* 







Oh my that is terrible. I hope she is ok. I'm glad I got quick treatment for sure, but boy, by breast is still so sore! Ow-ee.

She is. Amazingly, the docs had her continue to pump while hospitalized to remove the dead tissue (even through the surgery/abx/pain meds). And they said the milk was fine for her lo's (he had twins)!


----------



## veganone (May 10, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ShwarmaQueen* 
She is. Amazingly, the docs had her continue to pump while hospitalized to remove the dead tissue (even through the surgery/abx/pain meds). And they said the milk was fine for her lo's (he had twins)!

Yeah - ouch! Poor mama. I had an ultrasound to check for an abcess when one of my bouts wouldn't clear up on meds. Scary. But they will almost make you keep pumping or nursing, because if you get engorged it makes everything else MUCH worse.


----------



## Baby_Cakes (Jan 14, 2008)

Yes, it does come on fast. I had a mw appointment early in the morning about 6 weeks pp and was fine -- no temp, no nothing. They examined my breasts and said everything looked great. On the car ride home, I started feeling achey and by the time I got home had a fever of 101 and was feeling flu-like.

It comes on fast and knocks you clear out!

Might I suggest loading up on probiotics while on the abx? I didn't think of it and ended up with a killer case of thrush that took weeks to eliminate!


----------



## Katie T (Nov 8, 2008)

Ive had mastitis alot massage the area while u are nursing & try to nurse on that side first. It will be sore for a couple days to a week for me even after the plugged duct was ''unplugged'' it does happen fast I got septic one time. good luck!


----------



## crystaldawn (May 6, 2007)

It really does move fast. I never had experience with mastitis until this baby (#3) I work one night a week and when I went in at 7pm I felt fine. At about 10 my left breast started to hurt and I thought "I better pump early" I usually wait til 11. But even after pumping it was really sore... So I went about my business and by midnight I was running a low grade temp and starting to get chills etc. It was NOT good. I don't get sick very often so was trying to figure out if I was sick or it was mastitis. I didn't have any redness at that point. I pumped again at around 2 but still was not feeling better my temp continued to go up... I ended up leaving work early and lying in bed nursing the baby on that side for several hours.

I did start to feel better BUT when I went to get in the shower in the afternoon I could see that the whole side of my breast was SUPER red where it had been so sore earlier. It took several days to feel normal again. But the temp and chills aches etc went away that day. I'm so glad becuase I really did not want to do abx if I didn't "have" to.


----------

